# Awesome news Re: Dillon transport!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome news!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome news !!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear the story of the trip. BTW, I think your angel transporter from Austin deserves a case or two of Shiner Bock !!! What a great guy ..... that is one long haul he's doing.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! I get to meet 2 Goldens on this tranport! Bet Greg is gonna love having them along! He is a great guy! Were will Goliath be heading to after Las Cruses?? To a Furever home I hope!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goliath will be going to his forever home with a couple in Taos, NM! I thought Greg had copied you on the email Kerri, but I just looked and I guess not... probably since you would not be driving with him (although he copied me..) isnt this great news?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! This is great news. I hope all works out well and remember to have a safe trip!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wonderful news! That's ok that I did not get the email! But am happy to hear that this golden oldie is going to a great home!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great news. Is the transport this coming weekend?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes it begins Friday!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

You must be so excited! I'm glad it's finally happening for you. That picture is BEAUTIFUL BTW !!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Brilliant


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Is that Goliath in the picture with the puppy, Marlene? That is a sweet pic!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes! that's Goliath... I am so excited that this is happening and only wish I could get to meet Goliath and all the other transporters across the country...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic news!!! Goliath looks like a sweetie with that pup! When is Dillon expected to arrive at your pick-up point? I think I missed the end of the thread where it actually all came together.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Fantastic news!!! Goliath looks like a sweetie with that pup! When is Dillon expected to arrive at your pick-up point? I think I missed the end of the thread where it actually all came together.


I will pick him up in AZ on Monday!! I can't wait


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, Marlene, I really had my doubts on this one. Because of how sparsely spaced we are out West. But you kept the faith and you put it out there and I think you are awesome. And now the transport is for two dogs, that's just double the joy!

Good job, Marlene, and kudos to everyone involved. I am so excited for you and Sam !!

:wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

This forum ROCKS! :dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2
It's so nice to see everyone pull together to get so much accomplished for these goldens!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it was very little to do with me... this could never have happened if it werent for all the awesome people who have volunteered to drive huge distances to get him home to me.. honestly i never expected it to be able to be pulled off, and am truly amazed that its actually going to happen in a few days


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I beg to differ with you Marlene. You put the possibility out there, I know you felt shot down a few times, but you kept it out there. You definitely deserve some big credit on this one. It couldn't have happened without your faith.

:wave:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

well thanks Jo..  all the stress of putting it together will be so worth it in the end... and i'm very glad we can get another golden home as well.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I beg to differ with you Marlene. You put the possibility out there, I know you felt shot down a few times, but you kept it out there. You definitely deserve some big credit on this one. It couldn't have happened without your faith.
> 
> :wave:


 
congrats on 3,300 posts!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Huh??? Wow, I guess I talk more now that I quit smoking!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so thrilled!!!!!! Dillon is at David's


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Huh??? Wow, I guess I talk more now that I quit smoking!


you're tellin me! it seems like i hit 1000 just a week ago.. lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jenna i hope you got rid of any red hair dye you may have found at Davids! lol


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so excited to be a part of this transport. It is doubly sweet now that we get to help 2 dogs get to their furever homes.

I watched the Leah and Caue transports happen and wished I could help - got my wish!

Huge kudos for Dean and Greg - they are really driving hours and hours to make this happen.

I will be taking pictures and will post them when I get back home Saturday evening.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You guy's are just great, I'm so happy for both goldens going to there forever home






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Marlene,
I am so glad that you are getting your boy by this time next week. It is great how everyone pulls together to get these things done. That boy is handsome and I can see why they fell in love with him.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Jenna i hope you got rid of any red hair dye you may have found at Davids! lol


Well if it turns out Dillon is really a blonde ... It wasnt me lol :curtain:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I beg to differ with you Marlene. You put the possibility out there, I know you felt shot down a few times, but you kept it out there. You definitely deserve some big credit on this one. It couldn't have happened without your faith.
> 
> :wave:


You tell her Jo!! I have been watching the ebb and flow of that transport thread and Marlene really kept her head up and charged on. Great work and now adding a second dog on the transport just makes it all the better. I'll be here on GRF cheering the selfless transporters on over the weekend. You guys rock.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm excited to set off at NOON on Friday for the first leg!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(Delight is gonna be my roadie!)


----------



## loana0320 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome news!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I beg to differ with you Marlene. You put the possibility out there, I know you felt shot down a few times, but you kept it out there. You definitely deserve some big credit on this one. It couldn't have happened without your faith.
> 
> :wave:





Oaklys Dad said:


> You tell her Jo!! I have been watching the ebb and flow of that transport thread and Marlene really kept her head up and charged on. Great work and now adding a second dog on the transport just makes it all the better. I'll be here on GRF cheering the selfless transporters on over the weekend. You guys rock.


I'll second that! I was a little skeptical - not because I don't think people care, but because I've looked at the map of GRF members and the center of the country is fairly empty. But thanks to Marlene's persistence and all of the drivers' selfless offers to help, a sweet boy is getting a great home!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> congrats on 3,300 posts!


And you have 1,999! You're very next post, wherever it may be, will hit that 2,000 mark!!:bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> (Delight is gonna be my roadie!)


Safe travels on the road.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aw you guys are makin me get all teary-eyed... i admit it's taken a lot of planning, and emails back and forth, and a lot of wishin' and prayin' that this would work... honestly when i finally meet up with Kerri and Dillon in AZ, i will probably just start crying lol tears of joy! can't wait to get him home, and i will forever be grateful to this amazing forum because it would never have been a glint in my mind that something this huge could possibly be pulled off without it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dillon*

So Happy for Dillon and his new Mom!!

Wow! What a feat you guys pulled off!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And Marlene, you do get the credit. I really didn't do much this time...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

You guys are the greatest, congratulations and kudos to all involved. Can't wait for pictures. woo hoo


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> You guys are the greatest, congratulations and kudos to all involved. Can't wait for pictures. woo hoo


Let me second that!! This is pretty exciting!!! Can't wait for pictures and posts!

Safe trips for all involved!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How great the oldster is getting a new forever home also. this is just unreal how things hae ben working. Looking forward to pictures and stories.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

by the time i get to work tomorrow morning, this transport will already be in progress!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Best wishes and happy travels to all................Keep us updated as many will be monitoring the progress. :wavey:


----------

